# Lord George is gone...



## Catmamma (Apr 18, 2011)

My sturdy grey boy, Lord George, died sometime yesterday. He had been "off his feed" for two days and I think he ate something he reacted to. Georgie was a working cat with medium grey fur and a loving disposition. He forgave me for getting him neutered but that never stopped him from coming on to old Mammacat or the younger Sister (not his sister, that is her name). He was the last of his litter and we will all miss him.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. How old was Lord George? Is that his pix as your avatar? You sound like you are in the UK....sending hugs from here and hoping the pain is not too great.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Lord George RIP.


----------



## Catmamma (Apr 18, 2011)

Lord George Grey was 6 years old. He and two others were left orphans when his mother was hit by a car. The kittens were about 9 months at the time. His sister was almost all black with a little bit of white. My cousin named her Mimsy when he got her from me. His brother decided to live elsewhere before I could get him fixed or named. But George liked the farm where he was born and rarely left the area around the house. 
No, I am not in the U. K; Midwest U. S. My avatar is Ni, who has probably greeted Lord George at the Rainbow Bridge. Ni used up all 9 lives two winters ago. I think I have a picture of George but I have to find it. Thank you for caring.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

It would be lovely to see Lord George. 6 is so young, but then, when we love them so much, it is always too soon.
Ah, the midwest...we just moved from Wisconsin! Ni also looks lovely.
We look forward to seeing Lord George.
Grieve well and remember the good times.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss! Please post a pic if you have one.


----------



## Jasmine12 (Dec 31, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Losing such a young cat so suddenly is so hard to deal with.......


----------



## Catmamma (Apr 18, 2011)

*Photo of Lord George Grey*

Thank you everyone for your nice words of comfort. I think I can get some pictures to attach.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

What a gorgeous guy with such a sweet demeanor.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Such a beautiful kitty!! RIP, Lord George.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

What a handsome fellow!! He is happy and whole now over the Rainbow Bridge!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry. What a beautiful kitty he was!


----------



## charley_d (Jul 5, 2013)

So sorry for you loss, he was a handsome boy for sure! Sounds like he had a great life with you, and made yours better. All we can ask for from our fur babies.


----------

